# Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!



## xxueller (17. August 2013)

*Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!*

Hey Leute,
da ich dieses Jahr meinen Schulabschluss erworben habe und es nun weiter in Richtung Studium geht, steht eine Neuanschaffung eines Laptops/Ultrabooks an.
Jedoch ist hier die Auswahl riesig und man verliert schnell den Überblick, welches Gerät denn gegenüber einem anderen welche Vorteile besitzt.
Daher ist nun eure Hilfe gefragt! 

Es geht darum, einen Laptop/Ultrabook zu finden, welches folgende Kriterien erfüllt:
- überwiegend Office Arbeit (Schreibarbeit als Student)
- hohe Mobilität (gute Akkulaufleistung, geringes Gewicht, Bildschirm bis ca 13")
- Preis ~500€ (denke für ein Officegerät i.O.)

Bisher bin ich über 4 Geräte gestolpert, welche als mögliche Kandidaten gehandhabt werden:

Acer Aspire TimelineU M5-481T-33224G52Mass (NX.M26EG.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VivoBook S300CA-C1016H (90NB00Z1-M01090) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Aspire V5-171-53334G50ass, Windows 8, silber (NX.M3AEG.020) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Aspire S3-391-33214G52add, Windows 8 (NX.M1FEG.013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt es denn Erfahrungen von eurer Seite zu diesen Geräten? Welches ist das beste? Bzw. was für (bessere) Alternativen gibt es?

Freue mich über jegliche Unterstützung!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Das Semester fängt erst im Oktober an. Eine APU mit Kabini ist schneller und viel sparsamer als ein gleich getakteter i3.

Warte lieber auf einen Laptop mit einer A6-5200 (2,0 Ghz.)

Selbst der Grafikteil der A4-5000 (1,5 Ghz.) ist schon schneller als eine HD 4000.

Einen ersten Test der sehr guten Leistung kannst du bereits hier lesen:

Test Packard Bell EasyNote LE69KB-45004G50Mnsk Notebook    von dem getesteten Laptop bin ich zwar nicht überzeugt (17" spiegelt).

In einigen Wochen auch das Topmodel mit der A6-5200 verfügbar sein. Auch von anderen Hersteller wie Toshiba, Lenovo... mit matten Display in 15" und auch in 13".


----------



## DP455 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E330, Core i3-3110M, 4GB RAM, 320GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (NZSALGE) in Notebooks & Tablets: Notebooks | heise online Preisvergleich
Campuspoint - ThinkPad® University L430 Modell 2464A26 - Notebooks für Studenten



Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> Eine APU mit Kabini ist schneller und viel sparsamer als ein  gleich getakteter i3.


Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens:



> Je nach Anwendung bewegt sich die Performance des A6-5200 in etwa zwischen einem Pentium 977 und einem Core i3-3227*U*.


Quelle:Notebookcheck

EDIT(H sagt): Die Einschätzung von NBC hinsichtlich der Performance dürfte zu pessimistisch ausgefallen sein. Realistischer erscheint hier eher eine Einordnung zwischen einem i3-3227U und einem i3-3110M...​ ​


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*



DP455 schrieb:


> Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens:



Diese Einschätzung ist irrelevant, da kein Testmuster zur Verfügung stand. Es war lediglich eine Schätzung, welche sich im Nachhinein als zu niedrig herausgestellt hat.

Handelt du gegen das Zitat von Olaf Schubert, welches du in deiner Signatur hast?

"Wenn Dir der technische Fortschritt über den Weg läuft, 
stell Dich ihm nicht entgegen, 
sondern folge ihm seitlich." 
(Olaf Schubert)


----------



## DP455 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Ich nutze lediglich die Informationen, die mir zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt zur Verfügung stehen. Und wenn AMD NBC schon ein Testgerät zur Verfügung stellt, dann weiß ich nicht, warum ich die damit ermittelten Werte ignorieren sollte: Kurztest: AMD A4-5000 APU "Kabini" - Notebookcheck.com Tests ...


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*



DP455 schrieb:


> Ich nutze lediglich die Informationen, die mir zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt zur Verfügung stehen. Und wenn AMD NBC schon ein Testgerät zur Verfügung stellt, dann weiß ich nicht, warum ich die damit ermittelten Werte ignorieren sollte: Kurztest: AMD A4-5000 APU "Kabini" - Notebookcheck.com Tests ...



*Es geht hier um ein A6-5200 und nicht um den A4-5000! *
Benchmarks des A4-5000 habe ich selber verlinkt. Der A6-5200 hat viel mehr Single-Leistung durch den Takt 2,0 anstatt 1,5 GHz. Abgesehen von den 4 Kernen, die gleich sind. Der Takt hat auf die Single-Leistung einen großen Einfluss. 
Deine Argumentation hinkt.


----------



## DP455 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*



Bastler von einer HD 5570 schrieb:


> Der A6-5200 hat viel mehr Single-Leistung durch den Takt 2,0 anstatt 1,5 GHz...


In der Tat, NBC scheint die gemessenen Werte nicht "richtig" hochgerechnet zu haben (--> Quote in Beitrag #3). Von der Performance her wird sich dann wohl irgendwo zwischen einem i3-3227U und einem i3-3110M platzieren. Sorry, da habe ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, als ich den Angaben von NBC Glauben schenkte...


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*



DP455 schrieb:


> Von der Performance her wird sich dann wohl irgendwo zwischen einem i3-3227U und einem i3-3110M platzieren.



So schätze ich die Leistung ebenfalls ein.

Derzeit gibt es noch keinen Test zum A6-5200, bisher nur zum A4-5000 und zum A6-1450. Der A6-1450 ist 4-Kern-Tablet-Modell, beim dem der geringe 1,0 Ghz Takt nicht nur die Single-Leistung drosselt, sondern sogar auch den Grafikteil.

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall den A6-5200.


----------



## xxueller (18. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Der A6-5200 scheint also eine durchaus überdenkenswerte Alternative zu den Intel i3 darzustellen. 
Wann ist denn ca mit dem Erscheinen auf dem Markt zu rechnen? Finde nur, dass er bereits im Mai vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*



xxueller schrieb:


> Der A6-5200 scheint also eine durchaus überdenkenswerte Alternative zu den Intel i3 darzustellen.
> Wann ist denn ca mit dem Erscheinen auf dem Markt zu rechnen? Finde nur, dass er bereits im Mai vorgestellt wurde.


 
Bisher ist nur ein Laptop mit einem A6-5200 lieferbar und einige mit einem A6-1450. Ich schätze leider, dass es in ca. 4 Wochen so weit sein wird. Noch rechtzeitig vor dem Semesterbeginn.

Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass Samsung neuerdings 13" mit einem A6-1450, matten Display und einer 128 GB SSD anbietet, welche schon lieferbar sind.
http://www.notebookinfo.de/
Leider mit einem A6-1450 und einer SSD, daher über dem angepeilten Preis von uns.

Samsung ist also ebenfalls im Rennen mit Kabini.


----------



## Neo03 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Beginne mein Studium ebenfalls im Oktober und suche dafür noch ein leichtes Ultrabook mit guter Akkuleistung. Mein Budget geht ca. bis 550€ und ich würde gerne eine 128GB SSD drinnen haben. Leider gibt es da nur das Samsung Serie 5 Ultra 530U3C-A0J was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe. Dieses startet bereits bei 577€. Ich habe allerdings überlegt, ob man nicht einfach ein günstigeres mit HDD kauft und dann z.B. eine SSD nachrüstet. Die liegen derzeit bei 75-90€. 

Wenn jemand also einen Vorschlag hat, bei dem man leicht an die Festplatte ran kommt und der Preis nicht über 450€ liegt, immer raus damit  Das Display sollte von 13.3" bis maximal 15.6" gehen.


----------



## DP455 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E330, Core i3-3110M, 4GB RAM, 320GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (NZSALGE) in Notebooks & Tablets: Notebooks | heise online Preisvergleich / Lenovo E330:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1vLbU8hZc​


----------



## ComPot (28. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*

Für 418 + dann noch ne SSD drauf kriegst du aber bei Euronics was besseres. Weiß ja nicht, ob du das fürs Studium wirklich brauchst, wenn da Vermutlich vor allem Textverarbeitung gefragt ist, aber da würde ich dann zumindest keine Kohle rausschmeißen.
Wenn du natürlich während der langweiligen Vorlesungen noch was geiles zocken willst, sieht die Lage anders aus...


----------



## DP455 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Office-Laptop/Ultrabook für Studenten gesucht!!!*



ComPot schrieb:


> Für 418 + dann noch ne SSD drauf kriegst du aber bei Euronics was besseres...


Yo, was denn?


----------

